# Pink spots on belly



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Summer has always been an inside dog but for the past month because of the circumstances I am staying at my grandmas house and she is forced to stay outside.

The first week I noticed some small pink spots on her tummy where the fur is thinner so I made sure it stayed clean and they seemed to go away.. Now they're growing back with s vengeance and when I push her fur aside their are patches all over.. 

The biggest is about 1inch and there are more than 10 I think. She does not seem to scratch them and her fur is not falling out.. Not hot spot? Any ideas?

I want to get her to a vet, maybe medicated shampoo will help since I can't really apply cream to them all without shaving her belly.. But there's no transport here and of course my grandma won't agree so the trip will have to wait


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It could be a staph infection. If you have a medicate shampoo like Microtek shampoo then I would use that for a couple of days and if it doesnt improve, then she will probably need antibiotics. which she might need anyway. You can get the microtek shampoo at places like Tractor supply or a place that carries horse supplies.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm thinking a bacterial or fungal infection. Bella had something similar which I think was a fungal infection. I had to use a special prescription shampoo and give her some medication.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks, I hope its an infection that can be easily cleared.. Just wondering, what does a hypothyroid rash look like?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing staph too. You can't mess around with it, so get to the vet.


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

How is she doing today? Any change?


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

The spots are sorta the same. Some have crusted over and look less angry, and a few little new ones appeared. She only scratches the ones at her armpits, so one of them broke and bled a little. Still no fur loss or oozy stuff *fingers crossed*

Another thing, in between her paw pads on both her front paws are ANGRY ANGRY red.. She tries to lick at it sometimes. I tried to get a picture but couldnt hold her paw open and snap at the same time.. Not sure if its the same infection? Off to the vets!

She doesn't seem too bothered and has learnt a new trick "stop scratching!" and "stop licking!" I've seen her a couple of times moving like shes going to scratch and then she makes eye contact with me and stops in mid air. Cute!! I guess the nasty thing is that it itches and shes uncomfortable.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Can you believe there is no Microtek in Singapore? I've searched all over and called. To get it shipped here from the US is $50!!! unbelievable! I'm using a mild oatmeal just to keep her clean, but i doubt it'll help the infection.


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

With new ones forming, I would take her into the vet in your shoes.

Is she running a temperature at all?


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

She doesn't feel any different to me, but orry for asking, how do I take her temperature?


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Trip to the vet got us sent home with chlorhexidine (which i read may not be so great), some cream (with steroids and antibiotics in it) and a two-week course of antibiotics.

Since we're staying across town from our usual vet and don't have a car, decided to take her in to a small satellite clinic (same group of vets) near my grandmas house. It was the most terrible visit I've ever had.

The vet was uninterested in looking at her lesions, and when I tried to pull the fur apart to show them to her, she rolled her eyes. I think she thought I was being paranoid? There are now more than 30 pink spots, some big some small. Some are crusted over and some look tender. Not sure why the fur isn't falling out but I'm thankful for that. 

I asked her what it could be and she just shrugged her shoulders. She kind of condemned me for keeping Summer too clean all her life so now that she had to sleep outdoors she develops problems easily. Eh. 

I also asked about the discharge coming from Summer's vulva area, and she didn't want to look at it either. She asked me to smell it and tell her what it smells like? I told her it smells like smoke ham (seriously! I take a sniff every night to check if it got worse) and she said, well its nothing serious because if its serious I will be able to smell it from here. What?!?!

On another note, Summer LOST weight again.. At 11 months she now weights 44lbs. Down from 46lbs a couple of months back. Is this supposed to happen? I think she looks ok, in fact she looks like shes been filling out. No idea why she weighs in lighter. Hmmm. She's a tiny bitch.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh, and the antibiotics given is Cephalexin. Are there any side effects? I have not started Summer on it because i'm kind of against antibiotics in general, even for humans. I will if its necessary, but the vet did not even want to tell me what was wrong with her so i'm not so sure...


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Geez, I am sorry you're going through this ... how very frustrating.
Is there anyway your grandma would agree to have Summer sleep inside while she is on her course of antibiotics and creams? You could tell her that sleeping outside is causing the problems. As a bargain, you could promise to vacuum the floors daily if that is her concern. Try to bride her in any way. It will help to keep your girl healthy. It does sound like something out side is irritating her skin ...

Second, it does sound like a systemic infection ... so even though you're normally adverse to taking antibiotics in most cases - I would argue that this a case where antibiotics are necessary. I know it is not ideal, but staph can be very deadly if left untreated. I am not sure about the medication itself, hopefully someone else can offer an opinion.

I am also sorry the vet was so dismissive and rude. If you can, just don't go back there. 

Do you have a friend with a car, that you could use to transport you to the hospital if necessary??

My husbands daughter lives in Singapore and I know they're animal lovers - I am sure if I asked, they would help transport you to an alternate clinic if you needed it.

Most of of all, I wish Summer a speedy recovery.

After she is done the antibiotics you can always give her some probiotics for a few days to help balance her gut flora. 

As for the weight loss, she might be feeling a little depressed - and I know it is summer there, and some dogs eat less in the summer months. Also, some scales are calibrated differently, so you have to bear that in mind. Keep an eye on it though, as you do not want her to lose any muscle mass.

All the best - Kim


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely give the antibiotics, it does sound like an infection that won't heal without them.

Ask to see a different vet if you have to go back to that office.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just seeing his thread. I'm so sorry about Summer and the very rude vet. I hope that you will take the advise Kim gave you. Good luck with your little girl. Hoping to hear some good news shortly that she is doing better.


----------

